
Transcription, organization and analysis of user studies - thisisrobv
http://www.tryv.io
======
kevando
would this work with inspectlet?

~~~
thisisrobv
The use case at the moment is around media that includes audio of the user.
Usertesting.com sessions work well, but because you don't get any audible
feedback from Inspectlet we can't really do much analysis on those sessions as
our tech is focused on transcriptions and analyzing user testing
transcriptions.

